
D-Wave's Quantum Computer Courts Controversy - jonbaer
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=d-waves-quantum-computer-courts-controversy
======
fiatmoney
There's nothing particularly controversial about it as far as I can tell. They
have a mechanism for optimizing systems fairly quickly using either "true"
quantum parallel tempering, or a classical (perhaps analog) simulation of the
same - either way, the speed at which they can optimize is the deciding
factor, and not whether there are "true quantum" effects. It certainly doesn't
seem to be based on the traditional model of a quantum computer and I'd guess
it isn't technically able to implement something like Shor's algorithm.

------
selimthegrim
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5720258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5720258)

